# Presentazione sezione



## TradiAdmin (13 Novembre 2015)

Apriamo questa nuova sezione del forum, convinti che attirerà l'interesse di molte forumiste e molti forumisti, vecchi e nuovi.

il tema apparentemente leggero non deve però portare a fraintendimenti.    il legame alla tematica fondante di Tradinet è dato da alcune considerazioni sempre fatte in 10 anni di vita di questo forum.

il tema del darsi un valore, il tema del volersi bene,il tema dell'ascoltarsi, il tema di mettere se stessi al centro della propria attenzione, il tema più generale del ricominciare.      

Tutte queste tematiche possono trovare riscontro pratico anche nella cura di sè a livello fisico ed estetico.

Quindi non dovrete intendere questa sezione come un mero spazio di trucco&parrucco.  bensì come un luogo in cui tornare a sorridersi.


Si ringraziano le utenti Banshee e Scaredheart per aver suggerito l'idea di questa sezione.


----------

